
PyPy2 v5.3 released – major C-extension support improvements - mattip
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/06/pypy2-v53-released-major-c-extension.html
======
robert-zaremba
Awesome! Hope sooner then later we will see better PyPy adoption. When do you
expect working on CPython3 C-API compatibility?

